# Bulldog fan advisory



## lilburnjoe (Nov 24, 2009)

For those of you who have not experienced drunken Bulldog fans at a night game when their team is awful , it's similar to James Brown on PCP - runnin' wide open on four flat tires.

There will be some who will be looking for a fight, especially if they are wearing bib overalls. This is the universal redneck sign for "I can't find a woman, so I'll fight instead".

Do not feed them, do not pity them, just alert the authorities so that they can be tazed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> For those of you who have not experienced drunken Bulldog fans at a night game when their team is awful , it's similar to James Brown on PCP - runnin' wide open on four flat tires.
> 
> There will be some who will be looking for a fight, especially if they are wearing bib overalls. This is the universal redneck sign for "I can't find a woman, so I'll fight instead".
> 
> Do not feed them, do not pity them, just alert the authorities so that they can be tazed.




i'm sure you guys can fight off a redneck with your lightsaber's.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm sure you guys can fight off a redneck with your lightsaber's.



If they can't maybe they can be beamed back on board the Millenium Falcon!   Oh wait Star wars didn't beam... maybe they can shoot you out of a hyper space canon to the safety of the Varsity or Moe's and Joe's.


----------



## Horns (Nov 24, 2009)

You all should know how to fight going to school in the hood and all. Be careful "rednecks" because there is a strong chance of being car jacked or robbed.


----------



## kevina (Nov 24, 2009)

Horns said:


> You all should know how to fight going to school in the hood and all. Be careful "rednecks" because there is a strong chance of being car jacked or robbed.



That would suck. Leave the stadium mad because your team lost only to walk to an empty parking spot with nothing but broken glass in it


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

I love how lilburnjoe plays right into the worst of Tech stereotypes even as he stereotypes us.  We are rednecks since we aren't Tech fans and must all wear overalls and like to fight.

I'll just say this, getting called "redneck" by some urban elitist clown is a badge of honor as far as I'm concerned.  I don't own any overalls personally but don't see anything wrong with it if somebody wants to wear them.  My grandpa wore them a lot and he was a pretty good man.  As for fighting, all i can tell you is, I'd much rather have a "redneck" like Smoke on my side in a scrape than somebody like lilburnjoe.  That is all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> That would suck. Leave the stadium mad because your team lost only to walk to an empty parking spot with nothing but broken glass in it



Yes that wouldn't be cool anywhere.  I hope that doesn't happen to anyones car this weekend but it's a very real possibility so be careful and don't leave valuables in sight!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love how lilburnjoe plays right into the worst of Tech stereotypes even as he stereotypes us.  We are rednecks since we aren't Tech fans and must all wear overalls and like to fight.
> 
> I'll just say this, getting called "redneck" by some urban elitist clown is a badge of honor as far as I'm concerned.  I don't own any overalls personally but don't see anything wrong with it if somebody wants to wear them.  My grandpa wore them a lot and he was a pretty good man.  As for fighting, all i can tell you is, I'd much rather have a "redneck" like Smoke on my side in a scrape than somebody like lilburnjoe.  That is all.



Already planning on who they are gona fight with...


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Nov 24, 2009)

And on a less serious note......Uga fans should always remember that when intoxicated bulldawg fans can't determine friend from foe for example my brother who happens to be a rabid ugag fanatic got his hiney tour up last year by another ugag fan who thought he was a tech fan (no overalls)Go jackets


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love how lilburnjoe plays right into the worst of Tech stereotypes even as he stereotypes us.  We are rednecks since we aren't Tech fans and must all wear overalls and like to fight.
> 
> I'll just say this, getting called "redneck" by some urban elitist clown is a badge of honor as far as I'm concerned.  I don't own any overalls personally but don't see anything wrong with it if somebody wants to wear them.  My grandpa wore them a lot and he was a pretty good man.  As for fighting, all i can tell you is, I'd much rather have a "redneck" like Smoke on my side in a scrape than somebody like lilburnjoe.  That is all.



You calling me a Redneck, Honky? 

 Yep, I'm as red as they come. Ain't embarrassed about it one bit either. My Georgia Boots is as fancy as I get. I's raised on Beans and Cornbread, and I like my chicken fried....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbWaZFlgnfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbWaZFlgnfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> And on a less serious note......Uga fans should always remember that when intoxicated bulldawg fans can't determine friend from foe for example my brother who happens to be a rabid ugag fanatic got his hiney tour up last year by another ugag fan who thought he was a tech fan (no overalls)Go jackets




My Brother an avid Techie..didn't wear his regular Blue and baby poop gold to the game last time UGA played in Atlanta.  He wore a black pull over instead and got called some pretty nasty things by some Ga Tech folks. Redneck,  animal killer, neanderthal, and "you, you brute" was about the best they could come up with though!  Sounded kinda limp wristed if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll just say this, getting called "redneck" by some urban elitist clown is a badge of honor as far as I'm concerned.



I'm an "urban elitist clown" but I've managed to be called a redneck multiple times (by a real redneck and other urban elitist clowns).  That's an honor I am proud of!


----------



## BUCKDAYDREAM (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm an "urban elitist clown" but I've managed to be called a redneck multiple times (by a real redneck and other urban elitist clowns).  That's an honor I am proud of!



I was just thinking - I'm a redneck and a Jacket fan - guess I'm just confused......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You calling me a Redneck, Honky?
> 
> Yep, I'm as red as they come. Ain't embarrassed about it one bit either. My Georgia Boots is as fancy as I get. I's raised on Beans and Cornbread, and I like my chicken fried....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbWaZFlgnfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbWaZFlgnfs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Oh trust me, I was including myself.  If lilburnjoe and some of his new little friends are anywhere near the Little Lord Fauntleroys that they come across as, I'm at the head of the list of "rednecks."  Like I said, getting called redneck by somebody like that is a badge of honor as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm an "urban elitist clown" but I've managed to be called a redneck multiple times (by a real redneck and other urban elitist clowns).  That's an honor I am proud of!



Being from the city doesn't make you an urban elitist clown.  There are good folks from all over.  But when some popinjay starts cracking wise and stereotyping a group that I am a part of, that's a two way street.  

There are some good ol boys on this forum that are Tech fans.  Guys that I would love to have a few beers with and talk football with and maybe go hunting.  They are the majority.  Then there's liljoefauntleroy and his new little pals.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Then there's liljoefauntleroy and his new little pals.



Who's his new little pals, anyone who replies to his threads?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who's his new little pals, anyone who replies to his threads?



Yep


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Being from the city doesn't make you an urban elitist clown.  There are good folks from all over.  But when some popinjay starts cracking wise and stereotyping a group that I am a part of, that's a two way street.
> 
> There are some ol boys on this forum that are Tech fans.  Guys that I would love to have a few beers with and talk football with and maybe go hunting.  They are the majority.  Then there's liljoefauntleroy and his new little pals.



I believe his intentions are all in good fun, as are mine!


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep



"YOU YOU BRUTE"


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> "YOU YOU BRUTE"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I believe his intentions are all in good fun, as are mine!



welcome to the jungle (sports forum), dude.

down here nobody's intentions are in good fun except your own...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> "I can't find a woman, so I'll fight instead".



Yeah, you definitely won't find one on the GT campus unless they came down from Athens for the ballgame.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, you definitely won't find one on the GT campus unless they came down from Athens for the ballgame.



there are some street walkers around gt's campus.


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> there are some street walkers around gt's campus.


Hey don't talk about the bulldawg cheerleaders like that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> welcome to the jungle (sports forum), dude.
> 
> down here nobody's intentions are in good fun except your own...



haha..sometimes it's hard to tell


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I believe his intentions are all in good fun, as are mine!



Possibly. No way to know for sure and I don't really care.  All the  is to make Jody feel at home.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Jody does have the copyright on the  emoticon  But I can't blame him....Tech fans are confused a lot of times


----------



## Buck (Nov 24, 2009)

Just an FYI, Jody used to be a Mod and moved on to greener pastures...  Bunch of rookies around here I tell ya...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

op2:

I've already heard from multiple dawg fans that after last week's game they won't be going anyway...  I don't blame em.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Aw, come on Jody. Lighten up man. Like you said, it's Old Fashioned Hate Week.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Aw, come on Jody. Lighten up man. Like you said, it's Old Fashioned Hate Week.



Well, Jody deleted his post, so now this one looks out of place...


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who's his new little pals, anyone who replies to his threads?



Exactly, what a waste of computer space!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> op2:
> 
> I've already heard from multiple dawg fans that after last week's game they won't be going anyway...  I don't blame em.



Got a Tech fan from this board helping me look for tickets.  He and I are actually buddies.  Oh my, what will that do to Jody and liljoe's image of me?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Got a Tech fan from this board helping me look for tickets.  He and I are actually buddies.  Oh my, what will that do to Jody and liljoe's image of me?



Hey I'm looking for tickets with my dawg fan friend too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey I'm looking for tickets with my dawg fan friend too.



Sweet!!  Nah no cookies for me.  I'll take a beer if you want to give me one of those though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sure come by the tailgate near the Electrical Engineering (Van Leer) building.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sure come by the tailgate near the Electrical Engineering (Van Leer) building.



If I can get tickets I'll sure do it.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

im probably a little more on the country side than a good bit of you uga fans so i guess im not supposed to support tech...ooops

but you guys are makin me laugh with all the 

it is all in good fun dont let anyone get to you

and by the way i absolutely despise van leer, im aware no one asked i just absolutely cant stand it, the focus of my studio class for an entire semester, probably drew it a thousand times and i cant draw worth a dang...im done now sorry you wasted 20 seconds of life reading that


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> im probably a little more on the country side than a good bit of you uga fans so i guess im not supposed to support tech...ooops
> 
> but you guys are makin me laugh with all the
> 
> it is all in good fun dont let anyone get to you



Exactly.  I love when you mess with somebody and they fly off the handle posting a bunch of !!!!! and tell YOU to not be thin skinned.

A sense of humor around here always helps.  Some people just take themselves a or others a little too seriously.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  I love when you mess with somebody and they fly off the handle posting a bunch of !!!!! and tell YOU to not be thin skinned.
> 
> A sense of humor around here always helps.  Some people just take themselves a or others a little too seriously.



humor??? whats humor???


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> humor??? whats humor???



That's what people who aren't whinny enjoy.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

haha when i get in the mood ill be the most sarcastic person in the world

i just keep that off the forum because yall wouldnt like me then, id be worse off in yalls minds than liljoe


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy you guys are funny, some of you are pretty sharp (quick witted) too. This forum is a hoot! I love it! Don't know why some folks gotta get so wound up?


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> But when some popinjay starts cracking wise and stereotyping a group that I am a part of, that's a two way street.



you mean like all GATOR fans wear jorts and have mullets??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> haha when i get in the mood ill be the most sarcastic person in the world
> 
> i just keep that off the forum because yall wouldnt like me then, id be worse off in yalls minds than liljoe



Sounds like you are the opposite of me.  I'm actually much more likeable in person.  But a lot of that has to do with the fact that people can hear my tone of voice and see the look on my face when I say this same stuff and instead of doing a bunch of this: !!!!!!!!!!!,  they laugh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

A coupla ol' boys from UGA had been out huntin and had bagged a nice big buck for the tropy rack on the back of the pickup. Well, why tryin to drag that ol' buck by the legs to the pickup, they seen that the buck's antlers were gettin all bent by the rocks and stuff. A Tech grad happened by, and suggested dragging the buck by the antlers, to as to spare any further damage to the trophy. Well, them two UGA boys decided to give it a try. And heck, after about 50 yards, them boys was impressed and so one said the other one, "DANG! This is workin real good! That Tech feller sure is smart!!! SuhWEET!! Um... But, um.. ain't we gettin farther from the truck?"


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 24, 2009)

Just watch your Red and Black back. Rumor is the techies will be sticking a rock or two in their purse. They might go all Aunt Esther on you when they run outta ritalen!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like you are the opposite of me.  I'm actually much more likeable in person.  But a lot of that has to do with the fact that people can hear my tone of voice and see the look on my face when I say this same stuff and instead of doing a bunch of this: !!!!!!!!!!!,  they laugh.



no no i wasnt saying im hard to like, i take to most people and most people take to me without a problem, its just that sometimes when people start throwing the jokes around and pokin fun i throw some right back, and sometimes people read too much into my sarcasm, and its impossible to show my tone of voice or how im saying something on the computer(even with all the annoying emoticons) so i just shy away from the sarcasm for the most part, leaves nothing to question

hope that made more sense


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> this is good stuff here...



Yep....   BTW, I thinks Smoke wins the avatar contest 




chadair said:


> you mean like all GATOR fans wear jorts and have mullets??



Hey!...this reminds me, shouldn't we be on another thread bashing FSU!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Cadcom said:


> Just watch your Red and Black back. Rumor is the techies will be sticking a rock or two in their purse. They might go all Aunt Esther on you when they run outta ritalen!



That was awsome.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Yep....   BTW, I thinks Smoke wins the avatar contest




Glad you like it. Got tired of staring at a close up of his face, so I picked one that I actually thought looked cool. It's the least I can do, seeing it's the last week of our bet


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

chadair said:


> you mean like all GATOR fans wear jorts and have mullets??



Exactly.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Yep....   BTW, I thinks Smoke wins the avatar contest





BlackSmoke said:


> Glad you like it. Got tired of staring at a close up of his face, so I picked one that I actually thought looked cool. It's the least I can do, seeing it's the last week of our bet




Here's another one you might like. I'll attach them so you Gaturds can steal em and use them after the bet is over   They are actually pretty cool if you ask me....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 24, 2009)

You TechGeeks will NEVER know what it's like to dominate your in state rival so go ahead and run your cake hole all you want while you can. We are down this year and you all stand a good chance of beating us but if you think for one nanosecond that we are gonna sit still and let it happen more than 2 years in a row you are living in a dream world. We'll do what needs to be done-firing certain coaches and getting rid of certain senior players that are a cancer to the team and we will be right back to kicking your back sides like normal. CPJ is a good coach but he will never get the players consistently to give us problems.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

promise?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Aw, come on Jody. Lighten up man. Like you said, it's Old Fashioned Hate Week.



i think some of the gt fans on here are pretty painful, but jody is one of the good guys.  doc, he ain't too bad either.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

i hope i aint too pianful on ya man, most of yall uga fans seem pretty good, theres a couple that only see red though


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i think some of the gt fans on here are pretty painful, but jody is one of the good guys.  doc, he ain't too bad either.



I was goin to agree with ya till u threw Doc into the mix


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i hope i aint too pianful on ya man, most of yall uga fans seem pretty good, theres a couple that only see red though



there are several of you techies that i can handle, but a few that i want to     the dreaded gt avatar is haunting me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You TechGeeks will NEVER know what it's like to dominate your in state rival so go ahead and run your cake hole all you want while you can. We are down this year and you all stand a good chance of beating us but if you think for one nanosecond that we are gonna sit still and let it happen more than 2 years in a row you are living in a dream world. We'll do what needs to be done-firing certain coaches and getting rid of certain senior players that are a cancer to the team and we will be right back to kicking your back sides like normal. CPJ is a good coach but he will never get the players consistently to give us problems.



Let it happen?  I don't think anybody at UGA plans on letting it happen.  But anyway, I wouldn't worry about losing next year yet, I'd worry about by how much this week first.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Let it happen?  I don't think anybody at UGA plans on letting it happen.  But anyway, I wouldn't worry about losing next year yet, I'd worry about by how much this week first.




Doesn't really matter. If even only by 3 points, you Techies call it a blow out   Shoot, if you actually DO blow us out sometime, I wonder what the school will have made up?  Maybe a string of pearls with little honey bees on them?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Doesn't really matter. If even only by 3 points, you Techies call it a blow out   Shoot, if you actually DO blow us out sometime, I wonder what the school will have made up?  Maybe a string of pearls with little honey bees on them?



probably an automated yellow jacket, all the tree huggers at tech would be down for that, and thats a lot of people there


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> probably an automated yellow jacket, all the tree huggers at tech would be down for that, and thats a lot of people there


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>



i try


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You TechGeeks will NEVER know what it's like to dominate your in state rival so go ahead and run your cake hole all you want while you can. We are down this year and you all stand a good chance of beating us but if you think for one nanosecond that we are gonna sit still and let it happen more than 2 years in a row you are living in a dream world. We'll do what needs to be done-firing certain coaches and getting rid of certain senior players that are a cancer to the team and we will be right back to kicking your back sides like normal. CPJ is a good coach but he will never get the players consistently to give us problems.



you already guaranteed a victory this year, hot shot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Doesn't really matter. If even only by 3 points, you Techies call it a blow out   Shoot, if you actually DO blow us out sometime, I wonder what the school will have made up?  Maybe a string of pearls with little honey bees on them?



I'll be happy with a 3 point blowout......but I'm thinking more a 35 point stomping.  I think this year we can get away with just engraving the scores of every game of the season on the side of the Orange Bowl.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

chadair said:


> I was goin to agree with ya till u threw Doc into the mix



you tell me how I can sabotage my air conditioner next spring so the warranty will pay for another one and I'll do my best to get you to do the work...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i try



You done good


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll be happy with a 3 point blowout......but I'm thinking more a 35 point stomping.  I think this year we can get away with just engraving the scores of every game of the season on the side of the Orange Bowl.



Even the Miami game ?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> We'll do what needs to be done-firing certain coaches and getting rid of certain senior players that are a cancer to the team



i didnt realize you were on the coaching staff? why has joe cox played the entire season if you can make changes that easily?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Even the Miami game ?



Sure...like yall still count that Florida game in 2002 right?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Even the Miami game ?



i knew that would be the first response to that


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sure...like yall still count that Florida game in 2002 right?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i knew that would be the first response to that



I try.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

touche


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>



Those florida teams are always the ones ruining our NC hopes.  I can't wait for the year GT/UGA has some NC implications to add to the clean old fashion hate.  Could be sooner than later.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Those florida teams are always the ones ruining our NC hopes.  I can't wait for the year GT/UGA has some NC implications to add to the clean old fashion hate.  Could be sooner than later.



That's what I'm talking about  I wouldnt have any problem with that what so ever! And to be honest, I am truly glad that Tech seems to be turning into a powerful program again. Win or lose, it makes the rivalry that much more intense. No offense to Tech fans, but the string of 7 in a row recently really took away from the rivalry for me. I know the old timers all say that it is still the biggest game on the schedule, but that just hasnt been the case for me this decade...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Even the Miami game ?



I'm sorry... I thought you were making fun of us for being 10-1, but that's not possible.  Is it?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm sorry... I thought you were making fun of us for being 10-1, but that's not possible.  Is it?



Karma  Seems like we got made fun of a lot when we were winning 10 games a year. Just wait til UGA upsets Tech....  Then I will make fun


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That's what I'm talking about  I wouldnt have any problem with that what so ever! And to be honest, I am truly glad that Tech seems to be turning into a powerful program again. Win or lose, it makes the rivalry that much more intense. No offense to Tech fans, but the string of 7 in a row recently really took away from the rivalry for me. I know the old timers all say that it is still the biggest game on the schedule, but that just hasnt been the case for me this decade...



7 in a row hurt...especially when the first one you watch is number one of 7.  But maybe two or three or seven will get yalls energy back.  Like this year's Oregon vs. Oregon State civil war.  That is going to be an intense game for both sides.  Anyway, I'm outa here.  Let us Tech fans enjoy 4 more days of the 365 days of bragging rights we earned last year and earn a whole lot more this weekend!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Karma  Seems like we got made fun of a lot when we were winning 10 games a year. Just wait til UGA upsets Tech....  Then I will make fun



7 years down the road....hopefully


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> 7 years down the road....hopefully



Hopefully not....Don't know if I could handle that. I commend you Techies for being able to handle that!


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> No offense to Tech fans, but the string of 7 in a row recently really took away from the rivalry for me....



what does 17 out of 20 do for a rivalry?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just wait til UGA upsets Tech....  Then I will make fun



could be awhile...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

chadair said:


> what does 17 out of 20 do for a rivalry?



Dang it Stacy, leave me alone! Always barging into these GT/Tech threads.....


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang it Stacy, leave me alone! Always barging into these GT/Tech threads.....



lilburn joe wasn't around, so I thought I'd help out


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

chadair said:


> lilburn joe wasn't around, so I thought I'd help out



Not gonna dignify that with a response


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2009)

btw... whats the latest on AJ?  Playing or not?  check back tomorrow...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> btw... whats the latest on AJ?  Playing or not?  check back tomorrow...



I'm gonna say he's a no-go. Richt is saying he is still hopeful, but doubtful. He said if AJ wasn't 100% by Thursday, he wouldn't play.

I say keep him out. No reason to risk injuring it worse and having it require surgery. He is a phenomenal player with a very bright future. No reason to put that in jeopardy IMO


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 24, 2009)

Look what's coming to BDS !!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 24, 2009)

that picture is a section full of red at bobby dodd...hope it aint that bad saturday


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm gonna say he's a no-go. Richt is saying he is still hopeful, but doubtful. He said if AJ wasn't 100% by Thursday, he wouldn't play.
> 
> I say keep him out. No reason to risk injuring it worse and having it require surgery. He is a phenomenal player with a very bright future. No reason to put that in jeopardy IMO



I don't follow UGA as much as GT obviously but I heard somewhere that it was a injury similar to Bradfords earlier in the year.  IF that is true I agree... I am not one of these guys that sit around hoping for injuries to other teams I want the best you got win or lose.  If he is hurt and can play without risking further injury I want him to play.  If it could turn into something really really worse (like I said in the Rambo thread) I hope the guy doesn't play again till he is 100% ready.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Lil'joe,...
hate to burst your bubble,...but UGA doesn't have a corner on the redneck market,...we're everywhere.
After 30+years of going to college football games I can absolutely say that the biggest jerks that I've ever encountered reside in Grant field.
I've been to 20+ BAMA-AU games, BAMA-UT, BAMA-LSU, dozen or so BAMA-UF games, BAMA-UGA etc. been the visiting team in each of those respective stadiums,...yes there have been a few interesting "discussions" along the way,...but Grant field houses some of the most classless jerks that I've encountered,...and my Father is a Tech grad.
I am not issuing an indictment of all Techies,...just saying.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Hey Lil'joe,...
> hate to burst your bubble,...but UGA doesn't have a corner on the redneck market,...we're everywhere.
> After 30+years of going to college football games I can absolutely say that the biggest jerks that I've ever encountered reside in Grant field.
> I've been to 20+ BAMA-AU games, BAMA-UT, BAMA-LSU, dozen or so BAMA-UF games, BAMA-UGA etc. been the visiting team in each of those respective stadiums,...yes there have been a few interesting "discussions" along the way,...but Grant field houses some of the most classless jerks that I've encountered,...and my Father is a Tech grad.
> I am not issuing an indictment of all Techies,...just saying.



Good for you. What's your point ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I don't follow UGA as much as GT obviously but I heard somewhere that it was a injury similar to Bradfords earlier in the year.  IF that is true I agree... I am not one of these guys that sit around hoping for injuries to other teams I want the best you got win or lose.  If he is hurt and can play without risking further injury I want him to play.  If it could turn into something really really worse (like I said in the Rambo thread) I hope the guy doesn't play again till he is 100% ready.



I agree 100% and yes, it is the same injury that Bradford suffered, and we all saw what happened when he tried to come back too fast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i think some of the gt fans on here are pretty painful, but jody is one of the good guys.  doc, he ain't too bad either.



Me and Jody are cool.  We talked by pm and it's all good.

Doc is a cool guy.  And he knows how to have fun.  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> btw... whats the latest on AJ?  Playing or not?  check back tomorrow...



I doubt we see A.J. for the Tech game and I really think that's best.  Give him a whole year to really get well and give yall a good dose of him next year.  

I think there is a chance that Rambo plays but I don't know how much of the field he will actually see.  After all, it will be Bryan Evans' last game as a Dawg and we all know what that means.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

chadair said:


> lilburn joe wasn't around, so I thought I'd help out



Scum, scum, scum.  Go back to where you're from.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I doubt we see A.J. for the Tech game and I really think that's best.  Give him a whole year to really get well and give yall a good dose of him next year.
> 
> I think there is a chance that Rambo plays but I don't know how much of the field he will actually see.  After all, it will be Bryan Evans' last game as a Dawg and we all know what that means.



What class is AJ ??  Sure hate to see a player get hurt on any team, especially with his talent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What class is AJ ??  Sure hate to see a player get hurt on any team, especially with his talent.



He's a sophomore.  We have him for one more year and then he'll be in the league.  These two years have gone by fast but they always do when you have one like him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's a sophomore.  We have him for one more year and then he'll be in the league.  These two years have gone by fast but they always do when you have one like him.



Maybe ya'll can find somebody to get him the ball more next year,  kinda like having Calvin Johnson with no quarterback.


----------



## chadair (Nov 25, 2009)

south ga dawg said:


> scum, scum, scum.  Go back to where you're from.



:d:d


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Good for you. What's your point ?




....what? you need a flow chart?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Hey Lil'joe,...
> hate to burst your bubble,...but UGA doesn't have a corner on the redneck market,...we're everywhere.
> After 30+years of going to college football games I can absolutely say that the biggest jerks that I've ever encountered reside in Grant field.
> I've been to 20+ BAMA-AU games, BAMA-UT, BAMA-LSU, dozen or so BAMA-UF games, BAMA-UGA etc. been the visiting team in each of those respective stadiums,...yes there have been a few interesting "discussions" along the way,...but Grant field houses some of the most classless jerks that I've encountered,...and my Father is a Tech grad.
> I am not issuing an indictment of all Techies,...just saying.



I've always heard we were too nice here at Gatech.  I'm glad were taking a step in the right direction.  Were not trying to be a warm and friendly place for the opposite team or their fans.  It's called home field advantage.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah we all know what that means for Bryan Evans, he's gonna try and get burnt the most he EVER has in one game. I can't for the life of me understand why he is still on the field!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotta love a thread that is started on a board that is full of guys who hunt, fish, love being in the woods, eat wild game, own several firearms, plenty of camo, and pick-up trucks and the OP calls out a certain element of them as being rednecks. That's like going to a Star Trek convention and calling "some" of them dorks.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Gotta love a thread that is started on a board that is full of guys who hunt, fish, love being in the woods, eat wild game, own several firearms, plenty of camo, and pick-up trucks and the OP calls out a certain element of them as being rednecks. That's like going to a Star Trek convention and calling "some" of them dorks.



No doubt.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Gotta love a thread that is started on a board that is full of guys who hunt, fish, love being in the woods, eat wild game, own several firearms, plenty of camo, and pick-up trucks and the OP calls out a certain element of them as being rednecks. That's like going to a Star Trek convention and calling "some" of them dorks.


....especially from a guy who resides in Lilburn


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've always heard we were too nice here at Gatech.  I'm glad were taking a step in the right direction.  Were not trying to be a warm and friendly place for the opposite team or their fans.  It's called home field advantage.



...being a classless jerk has no place anywhere,...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...being a classless jerk has no place anywhere,...



A bit harsh, don't you think ?  Why do all you UGAy fans make everything so personal ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...being a classless jerk has no place anywhere,...



I think it's hard to heckle the other team without being "jerks".  Everybody has their own definition of classless when it comes to trash talking and unfortunately every village has its idiot.  But once again, it's a rivalry, and I don't think we should be trying to make you feel at home on our campus.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> A bit harsh, don't you think ?  Why do all you UGAy fans make everything so personal ?



He's a Bama fan I believe.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think it's hard to heckle the other team without being "jerks".  Everybody has their own definition of classless when it comes to trash talking and unfortunately every village has its idiot.  But once again, it's a rivalry, and I don't think we should be trying to make you feel at home on our campus.



Nothing scares us like a like a bunch of virgins holding up hate signs... Oooooh the indimidation! .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nothing like a bunch of virgins holding up hate signs... Oooooh the indimidation! .



All of them now rich married to Georgia cheerleaders.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> All of them now rich married to Georgia cheerleaders.



really?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> really?



Want to see marriage certificates??


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> All of them now rich married to Georgia cheerleaders.



And still dorks.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Want to see marriage certificates??



yes.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> All of them now rich married to Georgia cheerleaders.



Including that dorky chic in the middle?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2009)

well my wife wasn't a cheerleader...


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well my wife wasn't a cheerleader...



But you're rich and your wife went to UGA? Yeah, we know. You tell us every chance you get.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> yes.



Here's one.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Here's one.



Tech lost that game. Matter of fact, CJ never knew what it was like to beat UGA. Maybe not the best pick to choose.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> A bit harsh, don't you think ?  Why do all you UGAy fans make everything so personal ?


...not too bright are you Lil Joe?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Here's one.



that's a lot of $$$$ between those 2.  make no mistake about it, i think calvin was one of the better wr's i have seen.  has it all, size, speed and can catch anything.  he finally has a qb who can get the ball to him too.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think it's hard to heckle the other team without being "jerks".  Everybody has their own definition of classless when it comes to trash talking and unfortunately every village has its idiot.  But once again, it's a rivalry, and I don't think we should be trying to make you feel at home on our campus.


...perfect example,...classless = clueless...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> But you're rich and your wife went to UGA? Yeah, we know. You tell us every chance you get.



I'm not rich.  Yet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...perfect example,...classless = clueless...



If you don't like the college football atmosphere on Tech's campus, don't come (we are scary nerds).  You or any other male UGA fans won't be missed.  But like Doc said, so far all my UGA friends have either told me they were just coming to tailgate and not buying tickets or they aren't coming at all.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you don't like the college football atmosphere on Tech's campus, don't come (we are scary nerds).  You or any other male UGA fans won't be missed.  But like Doc said, so far all my UGA friends have either told me they were just coming to tailgate and not buying tickets or they aren't coming at all.



BAMA fan here, don't understand why a UGA fan would not show up for this game...I would _ENJOY_  a trip to Grant field, despite a few nerdy jerks, I'd like to put a little humility back in the Jackets


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA fan here, don't understand why a UGA fan would not show up for this game...I would _ENJOY_  a trip to Grant field, despite a few nerdy jerks, I'd like to put a little humility back in the Jackets




Maybe one day...I'd love to play BAMA in a bowl game.  Maybe if we lost the ACC championship and you lost the SEC championship we could meet in the sugar?  ...who knows


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 25, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> that's a lot of $$$$ between those 2.  make no mistake about it, i think calvin was one of the better wr's i have seen.  has it all, size, speed and can catch anything.  he finally has a qb who can get the ball to him too.



matt stafford has been garbage in the nfl this year? have you watched any games, all he can do is throw a deep ball real well, other than that he is not impressive. he has more ints than tds


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm not rich.  Yet.



An architect with a degree from Tech. You gotta like your odds.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2009)

we'll get Bama home-and-home in 2013 and 2014.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> matt stafford has been garbage in the nfl this year? have you watched any games, all he can do is throw a deep ball real well, other than that he is not impressive. he has more ints than tds



well, he isn't the first to do so.  not to mention, he plays on a sorry team.  i'm not saying he is having a great season, but he is a rookie, playing for a sorry team.  calvin has missed 2 games and is still only 80 yds behind the player ranked 20th in receiving yds.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 25, 2009)

thats fair enough, stafford is a heck of a lot better than ball, i just wish he was having a bit better of a season his rookie year, but he had a dang good game this past weekend if you saw that


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2009)

You know how you can tell a tech fan is in camouflage ... you can see his pocket protector sticking out of his borrowed coveralls.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> You know how you can tell a tech fan is in camouflage ... you can see his pocket protector sticking out of his borrowed coveralls.



you got a team of monkeys working on these for you?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you got a team of monkeys working on these for you?



i suggest you take a look at lil'joe's recent jokes.  talk about a team of monkeys.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 25, 2009)

Look at the upside uga fans. At the worst, only two more games with Howdy Doody at quarterback!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Ginger Snaps, what was thUGA thinking ?


----------



## Corey (Nov 25, 2009)

It looks like he is really worried about how he is 
playing football right now 

"stafford in dtw this summer"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> A bit harsh, don't you think ?  Why do all you UGAy fans make everything so personal ?



Oh my Lord!!  this from you of all people?  Are you high?  You throwing down the "personal attack" card?  Seriously?  You can not possibly be in your right mind.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Nothing scares us like a like a bunch of virgins holding up hate signs... Oooooh the indimidation! .


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Gotta love a thread that is started on a board that is full of guys who hunt, fish, love being in the woods, eat wild game, own several firearms, plenty of camo, and pick-up trucks and the OP calls out a certain element of them as being rednecks. That's like going to a Star Trek convention and calling "some" of them dorks.



I know right?  That's genius.  That's what that is.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>



Those kids..maybe.  I had a good time in Athens during my five years at tech though


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ....especially from a guy who resides in Lilburn



From what I hear that's the closest thing GA has to a third world country.  Perfect place for him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Those kids..maybe.  I had a good time in Athens during my five years at tech though



Anybody that can't have fun in Athens should be shot because there is no hope for them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Anybody that can't have fun in Athens should be shot because there is no hope for them.



Absolutely!  Atlanta just doesn't have that college town feel.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 25, 2009)

i love athens


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 25, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i love athens



Who doesn't??


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 25, 2009)

i just add to add my two cents man, its almost like heaven


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> i just add to add my two cents man, its almost like heaven



Except for all that red and black...


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 26, 2009)

its hard to see straight sometimes...but idk if thats the colors or the other stuff haha


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> its hard to see straight sometimes...but idk if thats the colors or the other stuff haha



Yeah red and black looks good on some of them...


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 26, 2009)

yessir you know it


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you got a team of monkeys working on these for you?



No, just two out of work GT architects.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh my Lord!!  this from you of all people?  Are you high?  You throwing down the "personal attack" card?  Seriously?  You can not possibly be in your right mind.



Is there a question here?


----------

